# Ridgid paint



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Scored an old Ridgid tri-stand vise from my scrap man today  I would like to pretty it up a little. Anybody know what color red/orange paint was used on these?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

liquidplumber said:


> Scored an old Ridgid tri-stand vise from my scrap man today  I would like to pretty it up a little. Anybody know what color red/orange paint was used on these?


I would have to say red. the same color red as a Ridgid Pipe Wrench [steel] not aluminum.

I think the legs and shelf grey or silver.


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

I know the top is red. I guess my real question is, exactly what color is Ridgid red? I was hoping someone had a Rustoleum (or whatever) name or # that was a match :detective:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd have it powder coated.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am sure if you call them they could tell you, then match the color to the one they say at any store.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I painted mine Chevy orange, with semi-flat black legs and tray. 

It looks good, and is a little different from the norm.


----------

